# Coyote pelts sold



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sold these two coyote pelts tonight to Groenewold fur---www.gfwc.com -----They make a fur pick-up around here every few months durning season----These coyotes were late season goods so I was happy to get $45 ea also sold the small fisher--I new it wasn't worth much but they paid $30 for it--I just found it in the freezer been in their for a few years--I had forgotten I had It-- Had planned to mount it because of low fur grade---They pd good for the furs that were there tonight-----sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That pretty good, way to go.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: Nice fluffy puppies.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That is great...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats

money in the bank is always better than pelts in the freezer


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on some good prices for yotes--- should be able to get a box of shells or two.


----------

